# Custom enclosure builders-Melbourne



## Strinkle (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning All!

Can anyone recommend a custom enclosure builder in the Melbourne area? 

My buddy needs a new home. I can't find one big enough
for sale anywhere. 

In fact recommended builders in any state would be great! I don't mind paying for shipping. 

Thanks guys


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 31, 2016)

Try Animal Housing Solutions at [email protected]


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 31, 2016)

*cough*

What sort of enclosure do you need? I may be able to help out.


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 1, 2016)

try amazing amazon


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 1, 2016)

jakehendo said:


> try amazing amazon


Didn't know they built enclosures haha


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 1, 2016)

its a pet store in Melbourne they can custom enclosures for you i believe.
https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeh I know, I have been there. I just didn't know they did custom enclosures lol


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 1, 2016)

oh haha sorry, i bought an enclosure off them a couple of years ago and in the process they said they can custom make anything to suit my requirements


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 3, 2016)

Try smittiferous right here on APS, if you have a look at the DIY section here you will see he makes a fairly passable enclosure.....lol who am i kidding he makes excellent enclosures, in fact i reckon he could make a 3 bedroom enclosure from a shoe box, if you are looking for quality look no further. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Strinkle (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Im off to make a few inquiries


----------

